
Show HN: MassCode – An open source code snippets manager is out to v1 - antonreshetov
https://masscode.io/
======
harsain
getting an error that the app can't be opened on mac tried giving it execute
permissions as well. chmod +x
"/Applications/massCode.app/Contents/MacOS/massCode" anyone else facing
similar issue?

~~~
blcarson
Try to open it normally once, and then run it by right clicking the app and
then hit "Open" \- that did the trick for me.

~~~
harsain
Tried that as well no luck for me.

